# Probleme bei MySQL - Replikation



## Infamous (18. Jan 2007)

Moin !

Ich habe folgendes Problem: 
ich habe zwei Datenbanken. Von der einen Datenbank sollen mittels eines Java-Programms jede Minute alle Datensätze ab einer gespeicherten ID in die andere Datenbank übertragen werden. Anschließend wird die letzte Datensatz - ID gespeichert und für den nächsten Durchlauf verwendet. In die Quelldatenbank werden ständig neue Daten von mehreren Prozessen geschrieben.

Das Problem ist jetzt, daß die Replikation anscheinend Datensätze "verschluckt". Da die Quelldatenbank die ID per auto_increment erhöht, müssten ja alle Datensätze in der Zieldatenbank genauso gleichmäßig steigen. In der Quelldatenbank stehen aber zum Beispiel die Datensätze 1,2,3,4 und in der Zieldatenbank nur 1,3,4.

Der grund für dieses Verhalten kann sein, daß die IDs erst von den Javaprozessen reserviert werden und die Datensätze  noch nicht gleich in die Quelldatenbank geschrieben werden. Doch wie kann ich verhindern, daß diese Reservierung stattfindet ?

Ich hoffe, ihr versteht was ich meine und Danke im vorraus.

André


----------



## Guest (18. Jan 2007)

Die Ids von einer zentralen Stelle beziehen (z.B. ein Webservice) und kein auto_increment verwenden.


----------



## DP (19. Jan 2007)

wieso setzt du nicht die mysql-eigenen replikation auf?!

ein mysql-server als master und den anderen als slave deklarieren und das ganze läuft automatisch ab.


----------

